# Heidelberg Catechism Question 33 & 34



## Blue Tick (Nov 21, 2008)

Question 33. Why is Christ called the "only begotten Son" of God, since we are also the children of God?

Answer: Because Christ alone is the eternal and natural Son of God; but we are children adopted of God, by grace, for his sake. 


Question 34. Wherefore callest thou him "our Lord"?

Answer: Because he hath redeemed us, both soul and body, from all our sins, not with silver or gold, but with his precious blood, and has delivered us from all the power of the devil; and thus has made us his own property.


----------

